# $500,000 bail for 30,000 rounds of ammo?



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds about like the rest of us !!! :wink:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

So this is why I can't find ammo anywhere!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

WHAT THE HECK!?
Who cares that he had that much ammo? I do agree it is strange, but I have a uncle in southern Utah that probably has more than this guy does! I can see some worry if the guy had some freaky arsenal hoarded away in his house, but .38s, 9mms, and .22 lrs are the least of my concern. :roll: 

You gotta stock up for the rapture anyways.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow that is interesting. I hope I don't get stoppped on the way to a P-dog shoot. :roll:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al,
I know you like to use your gatling gun when you go to the p-dog town, but you spark suspicion when you carry 20,000 bullets with you for a weekend shoot!


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome to France where you are guilty before proven innocent.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

:roll: So what? If you get a good deal, why not stock up? I don't think that I have 30k rounds of ammo, but I know I've got .22 LR, .45 ACP, .308, .40 S&W, 9mm, .223, and shotgun shells that would each number at least 1000 rounds each. It's really not hard to do if you think about it. How many of you buy in bulk through the mail or from Cabela's? Even if you don't buy in bulk it only takes two bricks of .22 to equal 1000 rounds. A lot of cheap handgun ammo is 50 to a box, and so is some .223, so it only takes 20 boxes to reach 1000 rounds. All it says is that they found .38, 9mm, and .22 LR in his possession. It does not say how much of each type. He could have had mostly .22 for all we know.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Fire* the prosecutor for wasting the tax payers money.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If the dude was piling it up for personal use, no big deal, I don't see a problem with it. However, if he was shipping it to the Dominican Republic, to make a huge profit off of it, without going through the proper channels, then it seems to me he broke the law. You wonder how much american ammo gets shipped to drug lords in Mexico and S. America? I can see how the govt would want to stop this, but if they have no proof that it wasn't just for personal use, then it's bullcrap that they arrested him.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Gun Show this weekend I'm stocking up!! *OOO* I swear I am only buying one box of shells. :wink:


----------

